# Any dog proof blankets for crate?



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I used to put old blankets in for him to lie on, but he would tear them up and I realized it was a hazard waiting to happen. But is there anything you could put in there that they couldnt tear up?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

why do you bother with anything? you're talking about a dog right?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I use one of those fleece pads in the crate. They haven't shredded those yet, but blankets just seem to be a good target for them.


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

There is a company that I buy crate pads from called Pro Fleece http://www.pro-fleece.com/Pro-fleece.htm While nothing is indestructable, I find these crate pads to last the longest. I really only have one of my guys that will even attempt to chew this stuff.

Plus, it is really absorbent so is great in puppy crates and whelping boxes! 

The link above is for the distributer that I buy from in Canada, but they may know someone in the US that distributes it.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

I don't put blankest in crates for my young dogs, but for our old dogs I buy the super cheap fleece twin blankets from Walmart and put a couple in for them to sleep on (especially if they are crated down in our cold damp basement in the winter). For my one run, I just put a lectro-mat down for the winter for the young dog. I'm too much of a soft touch to keep the old farts in a cold run for any length of time in the cold months.

The danger of blanket type bedding for young dogs (or any dog that shreds) is that they can get intestinal obstructions from swalloing the pieces. The best winter bedding for outdoor dog boxes is grass hay.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Doh after busting Jeff's chops about reading my posts, I didn't even look at who posted this or read the OP. I just read the replies. Sorry Matt.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I use stall mats cut to fit the crates, provides a little cushion for them. Puppies get old towels, or straw if they chew up the towels. (not too much, just enough to absorp any accidents.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

we use rubber mats designed for truck beds in crates, we get them at tractor supply


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

RE Stall matts - how hard are those to cut? I have thought about that as the most economical but cringe at cutting them. I know they are pretty indestructo. I had a dog come damn near to an obstruction from eating a pillow as a puppy...pushed it through with a lot of pumpkin.....but I would not want to go there again.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> RE Stall matts - how hard are those to cut? I have thought about that as the most economical but cringe at cutting them. I know they are pretty indestructo. I had a dog come damn near to an obstruction from eating a pillow as a puppy...pushed it through with a lot of pumpkin.....but I would not want to go there again.


I used a saws-all....not that difficult really. I assume a hand saw would work as well. Just made chalk lines and followed. 

What I like the most is that they put some weight in the bottom of the crate and help keep sliding around to a minimum.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

carol and eric, where do you get those?



He shredded one of the thick (kinda) rubber like door mats that was in the back yard.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Matt Grosch said:


> carol and eric, where do you get those?
> 
> 
> 
> He shredded one of the thick (kinda) rubber like door mats that was in the back yard.


Any Tractor Supply, Runnings or other feed/livestock store should have them. Pretty indestructible, and inexpensive since they last forever.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Mo such thing has been invented yet, ESPECIALLY for young, stir crazy dogs. Older dogs, on a case by case basis.

People seem to forget... a tired dog is a good dog.-




Matt Grosch said:


> I used to put old blankets in for him to lie on, but he would tear them up and I realized it was a hazard waiting to happen. But is there anything you could put in there that they couldnt tear up?


----------



## Jenna Lea (Jul 25, 2010)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> RE Stall matts - how hard are those to cut? I have thought about that as the most economical but cringe at cutting them. I know they are pretty indestructo. I had a dog come damn near to an obstruction from eating a pillow as a puppy...pushed it through with a lot of pumpkin.....but I would not want to go there again.


Stall mat isn't hard to cut, I bought some stall mat to put in my 6 x 6 basement run and I cut it with just a box cutter. Interestingly the 9 month old Mali left the Mat alone, I put a 6 month Amstaf in there and the little bastard F'd that shiz up, shredded stall mat everywhere.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I chucked them all out of the crate. Strangely enough, I hear our GSD (he's a noisy "B") run into his crate in the night and sleep there (I assume for a while). The crate is "Kunststoff" (plastic?).

In the car box we have some sort of flooring which he has managed to scrape at one end but not completely ruined. I think the thing is, what we find is comfortable, is not necessarily what the canine finds.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> RE Stall matts - how hard are those to cut? I have thought about that as the most economical but cringe at cutting them. I know they are pretty indestructo. I had a dog come damn near to an obstruction from eating a pillow as a puppy...pushed it through with a lot of pumpkin.....but I would not want to go there again.


Nancy you can use a sheet rock knife or you can use a circular saw, either way is not bad, have done both to put in crates that were built to order. Get some of the guys on SCSARDA to do it for you.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> Mo such thing has been invented yet, ESPECIALLY for young, stir crazy dogs. Older dogs, on a case by case basis.
> 
> People seem to forget... a tired dog is a good dog.-



I agree....but honestly, even when my dogs are tired they still seem to want to be a little busy. 

I make sure the stall mat is snug around the edges as well so the dogs can't pull up a corner.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

I ordered my vehicle crate mats from here:

http://leerburg.com/1213.htm

Shipping is pretty expensive since they're kind of heavy but the quality is amazing. I will always use these mats in my crates in the future as they add a nice weight to the crate and kills some noise (I use wire crates) and they're easily cleanable. Also provides a great surface for the dogs so they dont slide around on rides, etc. In my experience, blankets generally just get destroyed and filthy.
...


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

^ those look good, but $40 + $30+ for shipping is pretty crazy, Id think I could find something close and/or cheaper


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Matt Grosch said:


> ^ those look good, but $40 + $30+ for shipping is pretty crazy, Id think I could find something close and/or cheaper


I paid $14.97 for 3/4" 4'x6' mats AND they loaded them for me...granted that was a sale price, but normal price was $21.


----------

